# Christensen Arms???



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

I found a Christensen Arms in 6.5 creed and i'm not familiar with this brand. Anybody got any opinions. I've been thinking I want a 6.5 and it is a really nice looking gun.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Worth every penny if you can afford it. They are fine. Buy with confidence. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Gun shop over here in Foley had a couple of their bolt guns. Those are some nice rifles.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Played with them at Scott’s, you will not be disappointed Driscoll.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the input now I got to find me a scope. I think I’ll go ahead and get it


----------



## toma (Oct 10, 2007)

I have one of their Classic Carbons in 308. Super accurate. I just sent it back to get them to convert it from the carbon magazine to an AI magazine. I will say their customer service treated me like I was their only customer. Which model are you looking at?


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

Mesa in bronze cerakote finish. It’s the bottom of the line but it still ain’t cheap


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I have a couple of them. Can’t complain.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

super fine rifles. I was shooting a friend-of-a-friend's AR one day last year - had never heard of them. when I got home I looked it up and was soooo glad I didn't drop it. I was eyeing the bolt gun (also in 6.5 crd) Mike's had in there recent sale flyer. almost worth sleeping on the couch for a few nights...


----------

